# Bought a DAS6 pro put regretting my decision



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Hi
At the end of last week after much research I finally took the bullet and ordered DAS6 pro with AF Tripple and CG white Hexlogic but I am now regretting that decision and thinking of returning AF Tripple and getting Meguiars 105 and 205 plus orange Hexlogic pad.

To help you give me your opinion on this. It's going to be used on my black swirl city Citroen with a few scratches and my dad brand new volvo in March both cars after polishing will have CC paint sealant applied. Also this is my first machine polisher. I know they are two different products but I think Meguiars will give me better, longer lasting results and suit the condition of my car better.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Tripple is an AIO whereas 105 and 205 are specific polishes. Tripple contains fillers whereas 105 and 205 will correct. Both are excellent products in their own right (Tripple and Megs). I would get a mixture of hexlogic pads including finishing pads to really enhance the shine. Remember you will need to Panel Wipe down after polishing before applying the CC paint sealant.


----------



## JSBahia (Jan 2, 2015)

Menz PF2200 and SF4000 are also a good combination IMO. I use them with hydro-tech pads but I'm sure they'll work fine if you get some more of the heclogix range. A lot of people reccomened FG400, which I've never used, but have found PF2200 more than sufficient on the handful of cars I've done.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Megs polishes ...... Meh

All about scholl


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Hi
> At the end of last week after much research I finally took the bullet and ordered DAS6 pro with AF Tripple and CG white Hexlogic but I am now regretting that decision and thinking of returning AF Tripple and getting Meguiars 105 and 205 plus orange Hexlogic pad.
> 
> To help you give me your opinion on this. It's going to be used on my black swirl city Citroen with a few scratches and my dad brand new volvo in March both cars after polishing will have CC paint sealant applied. Also this is my first machine polisher. I know they are two different products but I think Meguiars will give me better, longer lasting results and suit the condition of my car better.


Keep the Tripple and use it to get used to the DA. Once you are comfortable with the technique then add some extra pads ( 3 of each colour plus a couple of the smaller size ) and some #205. I would suggest Megs uktimate compound which is a bit easier to work with.

The actual polish you choose is nowhere near as important as the technique in using the tool. That is why I say keep what you have, to build your technique.

If it was me I would be waiting a few weeks till the worst of the cold weather is over. Good luck to you


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Megs 205 won the poll you started over tripple, well "other" won really but that wasnt specific to which polish..


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Hi,

Very strange this. Didn't notice you were the same as the poll about Megs and Tripple, but I think you got sufficient replies that they were completely different and actually meant for other purposes, but you still went for it. I don't want to be rude, I'd rather help, but this is not what I call the outcome of 'much research'.

What the others said, keep Tripple. It has many uses. For learning the DA, I would suggest you to buy Lime Prime (plus). Very long working time and good results. Especially on black and no need for a panel wipe afterwards. 

How long the results of your polishing job last is absolutely independent of the polish used btw

Oh, and a slightly other note. It would help you massively to gain experience if you first question yourself, before you blame the product. As the title of this thread now suggests that the DAS6 pro is a bad machine, but you've only had it for a week. 

Good luck, take your time and most importantly: enjoy!

Tonie


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Don't be so quick to dismiss anything you've bought. As people have said... the megs range for me is far better and easy to use but tripple is still a good weapon to have in your arsenal. 
I spoke to the guy at Autofinesse not too long back and he was very honest and basically said that they don't specialize in machine polishes nor do they pretend to, they do a small range but that's it. There are better products out there for the purpose you're looking for but triple is good in it's own right for other applications.

Get yourself a bottle of megs 105 and 205 with orange, white and black hex pads.
If you can't do it with that lot we may as well stick you back in the womb


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

To quote the Junkman, all the polishes will take you to Shineville, just depends if you take the scenic route or the highway.

Learn to use what you have first and improve your technique, that will get the best results over just going for the "best" product (which is subjective anyway) on the market and having poor technique.

I would suggest that you get few more pads though, I mostly use the Orange, White and Black pads but also have the Red and Blue pads just encase.

NB - you may want to consider your headings prior to posting as I expected to come on here to discuss the DAS 6 pro (which is great) and instead we're talking about polishes. It's not a big thing but if you're specifically looking for advice on a particular area then that needs to be reflected in the title or users may by-pass your threads.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

personally I don't like fillers which tripple has in it

id rather use m205 and then apply a lsp

I prefer remove rather than hide, but I don't do this for a living


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't dismiss any of the products you have bought until you have used them - its better to start with slightly gentle products to practice technique etc than go in with a heavy compound and end up with more problems to correct.

Tripple is a good product for those that can't spends 10s of hours outside with multistage polishing - no it won't take out scratches but on softer paints it can remove a lot of swirls.

I've used tripple on the 'piano black' interior and exterior (plastic) panels on MINI by hand with just a microfibre pad and its been excellent for swirl removal. On hard paints it won't do much in the way of actual swirl removal, but on a black Citroen, softish paint, it should be able to do a fair bit of improvement.

Menzerna PF2200 / SF4000 is a good combo (as JSBahia suggested) - its one I'll be using on our MINIs in the spring with LC H-T pads.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought DAS 6 PRO last year- as a first machine I can't fault it and would recommend it highly- excellent results on my Volvo paint


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

suds said:


> I bought DAS 6 PRO last year- as a first machine I can't fault it and would recommend it highly- excellent results on my Volvo paint


With using what products please


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Megs polishes ...... Meh
> 
> All about scholl


Kimo is not wrong Scholl polishes all the way

Tripple is just a PDI polish so full of silicones and fillers. Not going to correct a thing just fills and makes it look shiny....exactly like Black Diamond PDI Polish.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> personally I don't like fillers which tripple has in it
> 
> id rather use m205 and then apply a lsp
> 
> I prefer remove rather than hide, but I don't do this for a living


Me too. The only fillers I use are when customers are too tight to pay for a machine polish lol. I stick to SRP.

Jokes (about the customers) not everybody wants to spend that sort of money on their car but they do like it to shine. SRP is still going to make it shine (just not for too long...)

I personally love Meguiars 205 but I've now decided after about 5 litres of the stuff that 105 annoys me. I've gone back to using menz compounds. 105 seems to work damn well on vauxhall paint though? Not sure why but I might as well finish what I have left on any vaxhaulls lol.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

camerashy said:


> With using what products please


Menzerna PF2200 then AS Fine polishing using 'microfiber' pads


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Guitarjon - which Menzerna products do you use and on which pads please
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

camerashy said:


> With using what products please


It's not about the products. It's about the technique


----------



## O.C.D. (Jun 23, 2013)

Berylburton said:


> It's not about the products. It's about the technique


What speed number are you guys using your DAS6 at? I'm not sure if I'm using mine at a high enough speed as i've had mixed results so far having bought the offer kit with White, Orange Hex pads and Megs 205 & 105.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Berylburton said:


> It's not about the products. It's about the technique


I hear Junkman ringing in my ears. Lol
Just interested in the combo.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

O.C.D. said:


> What speed number are you guys using your DAS6 at? I'm not sure if I'm using mine at a high enough speed as i've had mixed results so far having bought the offer kit with White, Orange Hex pads and Megs 205 & 105.


If you have a look on the Polished Bliss website under the write up in 'how to use' they give you info on all product types and speed for DA, it is quite helpful.
Dave


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread is a shock cannot believe others have mentioned Tripple by machine for correction.
Blueberry is right Tripple contains fillers but when correcting you don't want fillers you want the compound's abrasives to do the work for you, so it cut's the paint for you to remove the above defects, where when done with Tripple and followed up by a IPA wipe down your defects will still remain, don't get me wrong Tripple is excellent by hand but by machine I do find it dries up way to quick for my liking, it's good for a fast enhancement but 2 too 3 weeks the finish will not be the same when applied first after a few washes, being honest here with you.
I have read James post earlier where a green hex logic pad works well according to him, so I am going to test this out very soon on my car and will see if the correction process is taken further with Tripple as I have a spare pad, my test bed for Tripple is a German car so the paint is hard but I am not expecting full correction from this product, I use 105 or ultimate compound for the job.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies. 

Firstly sorry if some people wasn't happy with the title. 

Secondly several DW peeps have confirmed why I went for this combo in the first place. Which was because it's my first machine polisher I thought I would keep it simple get an AIO polish, gain experience using a machine polisher, not expecting perfect results then once I have more experience look at compounds and better polish that will remove all swirls and scratches. 

It is a present for my birthday next month and defiantly won't be using until the better weather.

So thank you DW once again amazing people. Hopefully I managed to cover everyone comments.

Also a while ago I bought CG Hexlogic orange and black pads.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Firstly sorry if some people wasn't happy with the title.
> 
> ...


Im going a similar way, not using AIO but starting with Meg's 205 and Scholl 40
After buying and setting yourself up with pads the next thing to get is a scrap body panel so that you can practice during these Winter months.
If you go to a scrap yard they will charge you so go to one of your car body repair shops and you may get one FOC I got a door panel and 2 side panels for free but gave them a £5 for the coffee fund
Dave


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Firstly sorry if some people wasn't happy with the title.
> 
> ...


I had no experience with a DA and went straight at it with mega 205, the only way you will damage the paint is if you hit the car with the DA.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> I had no experience with a DA and went straight at it with mega 205, the only way you will damage the paint is if you hit the car with the DA.


That's not strictly true bradleymark. You can still cause damage with a DA. Not moving the machine, non oscillating head, increased heat generation - they all go towards causing damage.

I would suggest everyone practises on a scrap panel before going near their car with a DA. It helps you enormously to get used to the amount of pressure you can apply safely, how different pads and polishes work together, how to refine a finish, etc, etc


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> That's not strictly true bradleymark. You can still cause damage with a DA. Not moving the machine, non oscillating head, increased heat generation - they all go towards causing damage.
> 
> I would suggest everyone practises on a scrap panel before going near their car with a DA. It helps you enormously to get used to the amount of pressure you can apply safely, how different pads and polishes work together, how to refine a finish, etc, etc


Sorry you are completely 100% soooo wrong there!

You really have to go some to cause damage with a DA...the whole thing about the DA is if you put too much pressure on the machine the heads stop spinning....ok if you have something like the RUPES its going to have loads more grunt but something like the ones Clean & Shiny or Clean Your Car sell you really would have to go some to damage the paint....unless you had a sanding disc on it and were sanding the paint then that would be a different story.

The only other way you would cause damage to the paint is by simply polishing the same spot without moving for hours on end....or actually throwing the machine at the car, that would deffo damage the paint otherwise think you need to watch some of JunkMans videos on youtube matey and understand the DA polishing machines


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Sorry you are completely 100% soooo wrong there!
> 
> You really have to go some to cause damage with a DA...the whole thing about the DA is if you put too much pressure on the machine the heads stop spinning....ok if you have something like the RUPES its going to have loads more grunt but something like the ones Clean & Shiny or Clean Your Car sell you really would have to go some to damage the paint....unless you had a sanding disc on it and were sanding the paint then that would be a different story.
> 
> The only other way you would cause damage to the paint is by simply polishing the same spot without moving for hours on end....or actually throwing the machine at the car, that would deffo damage the paint otherwise think you need to watch some of JunkMans videos on youtube matey and understand the DA polishing machines


you are contradicting your self here , you can cause damage with a da simple :thumb: end of the day still a machine polisher in the wrong hands da or rotary can be a dangerous paint destroyer


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> That's not strictly true bradleymark. You can still cause damage with a DA. Not moving the machine, non oscillating head, increased heat generation - they all go towards causing damage.
> 
> I would suggest everyone practises on a scrap panel before going near their car with a DA. It helps you enormously to get used to the amount of pressure you can apply safely, how different pads and polishes work together, how to refine a finish, etc, etc


Absolutely wrong here as well, a DA which clean your car sell or any other supplier with a different badge name ie;- will be the same internals and motor, the DA when placing pressure will stop depending on the pressure used but more of the speed of oscillation will be less than as pressure will be needed to break the abrasives down and for them to work, these DA's do not spin fast enough to great heat for any damage, you will not damage any panel with these DA machines a scrap panel is definitely not needed, I would say a scrap will be a vital to a new user who wants to experiment with a rotary machine or forced rotation DA, you will create more heat with these type's of machine.
The only way I would find a DA adding any damage to the car is the panel gaping not lining with the rest of the panel when machining in that spot depending how far it is out by, you could slide the DA fast will a pulling motion and bulge the panel out but more likely you will rip the side of the pad first, the panel gapping is a rare sight but can be done in the wrong circumstances especially with a rotary machine.
As Nick as mentioned you have to be hours on a end on a spot pad for a few hours for the paint to great and generate enough heat for trouble to be made, no user has the patience and time to do this.

I honestly thought you was experienced in this field by the comments from other members, it's good to give honest advice that is concrete to users it's more helpful and will save the OP from buying a scrap panel when not needed to do so, no offense Blueberry but have found this thread way off target here.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Clean ocd said:


> you are contradicting your self here , you can cause damage with a da simple :thumb: end of the day still a machine polisher in the wrong hands da or rotary can be a dangerous paint destroyer


No contradiction dude...you would have to go at it seriously to damage the paint with a DA and it would take an age.

Agree totally with the rotary side of things though...very very dangerous in the wrong/untrained hands.


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Please behave guys! 

Yes, you can and will damage your paint when you don't know what you're doing. Using a polish which is too aggressive or not working the polish enough (in case of a DAT) is also damage in my book. You will always remove paint and you cannot do that forever.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Holding the da sideways will damage the paint


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I think some of you have been a bit over the top. Blueberry may have been a bit cautious with her advice, however I would rather see advice that is airing on the side of caution than the other way.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Do I need to get popcorn or are you all done


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am good made my points.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

If your unsure get a scrap panel to practice on


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Blimey, what happened here. Some comments a bit over the top too! For the record I do know my stuff and I do believe that you are running a great risk if you just blindly give someone a machine and just let them go straight off and use a machine on their car, without practising first. Would you let someone who had never used a machine loose on your paintwork? I think may be not !


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

bradleymarky said:


> I had no experience with a DA and went straight at it with mega 205, the only way you will damage the paint is if you hit the car with the DA.





Blueberry said:


> That's not strictly true bradleymark. You can still cause damage with a DA. Not moving the machine, non oscillating head, increased heat generation - they all go towards causing damage.
> 
> I would suggest everyone practises on a scrap panel before going near their car with a DA. It helps you enormously to get used to the amount of pressure you can apply safely, how different pads and polishes work together, how to refine a finish, etc, etc


I didnt just buy one and go and attack my car, i read up and watched loads of videos before i started, anybody with a brain cell would have done the same.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a 10 month old Audi and would never in a month of Sundays let my DA touch the paintwork until I have built up my confidence on a scrap panel and completed some form of training with a competent person.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry stop causing trouble, 

On a serious note, Blueberry is right, wrong combo, any machine, soft paint, anything could go wrong.


My mate has a Nissan, I can remove light scratches using Megs 205 by hand, imagine what a DAS 6 Pro, MF pads and a bottle of Megs 105 could remove.

On a side note can't we just respect each others opinions without resorting to rudeness, please


----------

